# What syndrome is this?



## WestMonroe91 (Feb 28, 2014)

I filed for D six months after D-Day. So we were expected to negotiate an asset settlement together and we are also under in house separation. We both have representation if there is an impasse.
So in this state there is a 61 day waiting period and 30 days have already passed. The problem is that WW does not want to disclose her state pension. So over the weeks we have not been able to negotiate because she keeps asking me why do I need to see her pension and my reply has been that in order to negotiate we both have to disclose all our assets from the time our marriage began 23 years ago. That answer has not .been good enough. She still keeps asking the same redundant question over and over again.
So instead of making an attempt to negotiate, she has advised her L to proceed with discovery. So now we will start at what I call 3rd base with the lawyers making extra money before we even attempted to do it ourselves. I pointed out repeatedly to WW wife that she will have to disclose the pension in discovery anyway. Her reply is that she knows that.
Is there a psychological term for a person like this?


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

The only thing I can think of if clueless. Sorry I know that is not a real psychological term.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Its called "irrational selfish liar entitlement power trip"


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

What happened? Does she still want to make the lawyers richer?


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Sounds like she wants to punish you.


edit: oops, just looked at the dates. Longwalk, its your fault


----------

